# Hard drive "burn in" testing software?



## Sasqui (Sep 7, 2019)

Picked up two WD Easystore 10TBs at best buy. Will take the drivers out and upgrade my QNAP NAS.

I'd like to stress test them overnight before cracking the cases open. What software is up for the task, Crystal Disk or Diskmark? I did some googling already and specifics are sparse.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## FYFI13 (Sep 7, 2019)

Why would you do that?


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 7, 2019)

I doubt testing it like that would net you anything.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 7, 2019)

^ Neither answer the original question, Christ

Edit:

Ok, on my own:






						Stress Testing Disks for New Array
					

I have a bunch of WD Reds on the way. They're destined for a new raid6 array.  I'd like to know what the resident storage heavy hitters [looking at you mwroobel! :D] do to stress test disks when building new arrays.  iometer? bonnie? badblocks?  Do you stress test the disks individually before...




					hardforum.com
				






> Wow, called out by name in the post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 7, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> Picked up two WD Easystore 10TBs at best buy. Will take the drivers out and upgrade my QNAP NAS.
> 
> I'd like to stress test them overnight before cracking the cases open. What software is up for the task, Crystal Disk or Diskmark? I did some googling already and specifics are sparse.
> 
> Thanks in advance....


I don’t know of anything to “stress test” an HDD.

I also wouldn’t advise it if there were. All it is going to do is weaken the two components most likely to break: the motor or the arm.  

The only thing I would advise is to check SMART stats and then maybe some benchmarking.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 7, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I don’t know of anything to “stress test” an HDD.
> 
> I also wouldn’t advise it if there were. All it is going to do is weaken the two components most likely to break: the motor or the arm.
> 
> The only thing I would advise is to check SMART stats and then maybe some benchmarking.



I'm sure you're aware of failure probably curves.  Before all the time and effort to rip apart the drives (and void warranty on $360 worth of drives) ...and setup the NAS, I want to rule out early failures.  I did find a program that will do a read/write test to the entire disk surface called "gsmartcontrol". Found a few others two. I'm going to thrash the shit out of these before they end up in my NAS


----------



## Jism (Sep 7, 2019)

Simple HDD test tool. It will read / write on all possible sectors and once there is an error it will report.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 7, 2019)

Found a couple of options you can try out, both options require access to a Linux terminal.






						Ask Slashdot: Do You Test Your New Hard Drives? - Slashdot
					

I run smartctl and capture the registers, then run badblocks, and compare smartctl's output to the pre-bad-blocks check.If there are any remapped blocks, the drive goes back, as the factory should have remapped the initial defects already, and that means new failed blocks in the first few hours...



					hardware.slashdot.org
				









						Stress Test New Hard Drives - Suggestions?
					

I've picked up a bunch of new hard drives for my file server and looking for suggestions on how to do a full stress test on them before putting them into my server. I'm not confined by any time constraints.




					hardforum.com


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 7, 2019)

Just read the title...

...hdds dont need burn in... nothing does really.

And read it...





Sasqui said:


> I'm sure you're aware of failure probably curves.  Before all the time and effort to rip apart the drives (and void warranty on $360 worth of drives) ...and setup the NAS, I want to rule out early failures.  I did find a program that will do a read/write test to the entire disk surface called "gsmartcontrol". Found a few others two. I'm going to thrash the shit out of these before they end up in my NAS


waste of time dude. That idnt going to tell you or do squat. Plug it in and enjoy. Seriously.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 7, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> waste of time dude. That idnt going to tell you or do squat. Plug it in and enjoy. Seriously.


He wanted to test the drives before shucking the drives from the enclosures, and voiding the warranty.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 7, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> He wanted to test the drives before shucking the drives from the enclosures, and voiding the warranty.


first post said he bought them and wants to put them in the enclosures?



Sasqui said:


> Picked up two WD Easystore 10TBs at best buy. Will take the drivers out and upgrade my QNAP NAS.



Edit: I see now... still not much point though... but I get it.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 7, 2019)

Maybe Hard Drive Sentinel, that has a option to read \ write to the disk as a testing procedure.  Can all so do random and how many times you want it run though.

The pro version allows you to do multiple disks at a time, i guess it starts doing all of them at the same time as i scanned many and multiple drives at the same time without the pro version.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2019)

If they fail show the sales rep this thread.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 7, 2019)

Your QNAP NAS  has built in tests if I remember correctly. I know FreeNAS does


----------



## shovenose (Sep 7, 2019)

I have 6 8tb drives shucked from easystores and 0 issues. Just make sure it works (you can power on and access drive) and if so, shuck it! This stress test is a waste of time.


----------

